# Accountant�s certificate of confirmation



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

*Accountant’s certificate of confirmation*

My accountant asked me to explain to them whether accountant’s certificate of confirmation has to have any special wording, what it needs to include and to ideally see a copy of some such certificate.

I know a lot of people have applied using self-employment and had to get this certificate, would any of you please, please be able to type or maybe scan and upload their certificate (after crossing out all the personal details of course), it would really help me be more certain about what is required. I know it's a lot to ask to type the entire thing out but I would be eternally grateful! I promise to, if I do get the ILR, write in detail about my experience with paperwork and the inns and outs of it all


----------



## hope786 (Sep 24, 2014)

Is this for the accountants letter?


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

Yes, I think so?


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

Right, my accountant is (rightfully) on my back regarding this. Would the following satisfy the requirement:

1. Details of the turnover, overheads and profit for the year along with my name and UTR number

2. A heading saying "APPROVAL" or "CERTIFICATE" and under that something along the lines of

"I approve and certify the enclosed financial statement, acknowledge my responsibility for the statement and confirm
that all the information and explanations necessary for their compilation has been supplied."

3. My name printed, the date given and my signature to confirm my approval of the statement

4. Below that something like:

UK RSB REGISTERED CHARTERED CERTIFIED ACCOUNTANTS' REPORT ON THE UNAUDITED FINANCIAL STATEMENT

You have approved the financial statement for the full financial year 2013/2014. In accordance with your instructions, we have compiled these 
unaudited accounts from the accounting records and information and explanations supplied to us.

5. Underneath that, the name of the tax centre, along with Chartered Certified Accountants. Signed and stamped with the name and address of the accountancy firm and the UK RSB accountant.

Would this do it?


----------

